# Andrew J Christie EPK



## Andrew Christie (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey everyone!

I recently had an EPK done. I'm not one for shameless self promotion but as per requested by my manager you can check it out *here* 

Probably about time I arise from the darkness anyway LOL!

Cheers,
Anders


----------



## Andrew Christie (Jan 22, 2012)

Bah what the hell...bump lol!


----------



## jleckie (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh-I dont no. The BIO is hard on me eyes and the "C" in Christie looks like its jonsin to be an "O".


----------



## Lex (Jan 22, 2012)

What EPK is?

alex


----------



## Andrew Christie (Jan 22, 2012)

Stands for Electronic Press Kit :wink:


----------



## Andrew Christie (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh and just to add, the tracks on the EPK are low res (limited file size upload), check out my http://soundcloud.com/ajc-productions (soundcloud) for the higher res versions.


----------



## Andrew Christie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks to everyone that checked it out!


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 23, 2012)

Andrew,

nice looking site, and what I hear while I type sounds good.

Since you ask ... not entirely sure about the bio. It depends on your target group. If you are adressing older ladies (or even younger ladies) that you want to make buy your latest CD then a more sentimental ("I do music because I just can't help it, did it as a kid etc.") or pop-star approach is due than if you present yourself as a pragmatic problem solver for the music industry in which case you would start with your latest achievements, if that makes sense.

So it all depends on what you really want and whom you are adressing to.

Also, I would like to listen to your music while reading the bio if possible. Now it stops when I switch back.


----------

